# replacing trailer bearings on single axle trailer



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Anybody have experience with this?

I've talked to some people and I don't think it will be that hard?

Any hints, help, suggestions as far as difficulty, where to get bearings, best way to seal them?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It's not that hard just real messy. New bearings can be bought anywhere Auto, Trailer, Wall mart. depends on the weight rating for axles. If it's a 3500 lb axle any store, take old bearings for comparison. Two different size bearings for each wheel inner and outer plus a seal. Change the race with a hammer and center punch or small round rod. Race is what the bearings ride on and are inside the hub pressed in. Also get seals and put bearing into hub before putting seal on. bearing buddies are my choice. You don't know until you try and if you screw up the first time it's still cheaper to get it right the second time than to pay someone do it for you. But then again if you choose not to do it take it to Kenny Mann at Emerald Coast Marine on Saufley field Road..:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

This job is much easier in your driveway where you have all of the proper tools than when it goes bad on the road. Once the bearing goes bad and over heats it can seem like it is welded to the axel. I had this happen one night with my bosses new trailer when we were going on a fishing trip. Guess who worked on the problem in the dark without proper tools? It wasn't fun, but I got it going and we went fishing the next morning. I keep a complete hub with bearings installed and greased just in case this happens again.
One piece of advice is to not over tighten the hub nut when you are putting it back together.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks, guys. I've watched videos of all of it, etc. Seems messy.

Do I need to take my boat off and tie it to up to a dock or something while I do this?

I assume that I will have to buy a big hydraulic jack and a jack stand (if that's what you call it; what you put under the axle when you change the brakes on a car)? 

Another other advice or experience from anybody else?

And BuckyT, a failure like that is why I want to be proactive with all of this. I noticed that one of the hubs is slinging a little grease; not a good sign.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

nothing to it i changed mine last night in the parts store parking lot with a hammer ,chisel, and visegrips. :thumbup:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Any particular bearings that are the best?

Def. buying the bearing buddies.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

I have two federal mogul A4 bearings, new in the box, if they fit you can have them, though it might cost more in gas to come get them than buy them yourself...


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I got priced $17 for bearings and seals at the Carquest up the street (2 each), and $17 for a pair of bearing buddies. I guess I'm looking at about 55 dollars to replace both sets of bearings. 

I'd rather do both of the axles in one fell swoop. Does that cost sound out of line? I can borrow one of the big hydraulic jacks from my neighbor. I think that I have everything else except for a grease gun.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Duke S said:


> I have two federal mogul A4 bearings, new in the box, if they fit you can have them, though it might cost more in gas to come get them than buy them yourself...



Duke S, where are you?


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Bring it to my shop and I can tell you how to do it and walk you through it. I have all the tools, press, liftn etc. You provide all parts and beverages.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I got priced $17 for bearings and seals at the Carquest


Yea....But the problem is you only got single lip seals. I have done some checking in the past and no auto parts store stocks double lip seals.

The seal is what keeps the grease in and water out. There are triple lip seal also but they would have to be ordered. No one has those that I know of.

Seating the races and then seating the bearings in the races is key. No one can tell you how tight to make them on here. It's a feel thing. Once shown it's easier to understand.

You can get them from Rob's or any of the other trailer places.

As to the Bearing Buddies. I'd like to see a pix of what you have. Ron and I totally disagree on this subject. I'll never own a trailer with Bearing Buddies. Give me Posi Lube spindles any day.

Bearing Buddies.










Posi Lube spindles










Axle replaced to get rid of bearing buddies.

How Posi Lube spindles work.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

X-Shark said:


> Yea....But the problem is you only got single lip seals. I have done some checking in the past and no auto parts store stocks double lip seals.
> 
> The seal is what keeps the grease in and water out. There are triple lip seal also but they would have to be ordered. No one has those that I know of.
> 
> ...



No offense--and thanks a lot for your input--but I haven't purchased anything yet, so I can't show you anything. 

I also won't have a clue about what is in there until I tear the assembly apart. I care for my stuff and I use my boat and trailer about 6-10 times a month. I don't haul my boat very far at all.

Can you tell me more about Posi-Lube spindles? Like I said, I want this to be a DIY kind of project.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Shark, I was assuming he didn't have posi lube axles. Soo without posi lube I would recommend bearing buddies what's to disagree. All of my axles haven't had posi lube BUT when I replace this one It will have Posi lube I do like the idea behind them of getting the grease into the axle vs. at the end. However the positive spring in buddies does do some good. It keeps the inside of the wheel from rusting from the leaking seals slinging grease :laughing:. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Shark, I was assuming he didn't have posi lube axles. Soo without posi lube I would recommend bearing buddies what's to disagree.


:laughing:

Yes if he would post pix's on his spindle end we could tell him what he has.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

X-Shark said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Yes if he would post pix's on his spindle end we could tell him what he has.


I can definitely tell you that they aren't posi-lube, which is a great idea, btw. The axle itself is in great shape.

I think I'm going to follow Sealark's advice on this one. Just looking to perform what should be routine maintenance and learn a little on the way.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Make sure when you tighten the new bearings down you snug the nut just a little so the wheel still spins with a little resistance. THEN back off one or two notches on the nut and put the cotter key in. The reason is those bearings ride on the taper of the race with the nut backed of just a small amount they center and ride on that taper and there is no friction on the bearing except the rollers themself. I hope you understand and can picture what I mean.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

sealark said:


> Make sure when you tighten the new bearings down you snug the nut just a little so the wheel still spins with a little resistance. THEN back off one or two notches on the nut and put the cotter key in. The reason is those bearings ride on the taper of the race with the nut backed of just a small amount they center and ride on that taper and there is no friction on the bearing except the rollers themself. I hope you understand and can picture what I mean.


Yeah, I can see it in my head. I might take Patriot up on his offer.

My chief concern is that the cover came off one of the hubs and it's slinging grease. I figured I might as well just change it all now so that I'm more confident in what I have.

I launch in Texar, which is only a couple of blocks from my house, so the trailer never moves far. Want to be confident in case I have to trailer it a couple of hundred miles for fun.

Thanks for all the help, guys. If anybody has any other info or suggestions, let it rip!


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> Yeah, I can see it in my head. I might take Patriot up on his offer.
> 
> My chief concern is that the cover came off one of the hubs and it's slinging grease. I figured I might as well just change it all now so that I'm more confident in what I have.
> 
> ...


- Losing a Buddy Bearing or cover is no big deal. The washer under the spindle nut keeps the grease in around the bearing. The danger is that water and dirt might work its way past the spindle washer and contaminate the grease around the bearing....not likely though if you catch it soon after you lose your cover and then wrap it with electrical tape. I have driven from Atlanta to Florida with electrical tape due to a lost cap.

- Some inner and outer bearings are the same size, some are different sizes-depends on the weight capacity of the axle and spindle. You won't know for sure until you pull it off. Hub bolt patterns can indicate the axle capacity...check the website I listed below.

- Alot of times the grease seal on the inside is slinging grease on your rims because corrosion has attacked the spindle where the grease seal rides. You will need emory cloth to make it smooth again, or install a new collar over the corrosion. A rough spindle will just chew up your new seal.

- When you first jack up your trailer, grab the top and bottom of your tire and see if there is any in-out movement. If so, your spindle nut is too loose. There is a fine line between too tight and too loose. I constantly feel my bearings for warmth after a long tow. A cool hub means everythign is working properly....a hot hub indicates an issue.

- Scroll around on this site...there are lots of articles and how-tos here. I just buy new galvanized hubs from these guys every couple of years and throw the old ones in the trash. You can get the hubs built up and ready to go fairly cheaply. Save lots of time and mess with removing races with a hammer and punch:
http://www.championtrailers.com/


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

if u havent done it yet pm me, im a retired diesel mech 40 years, have shop all tools, can probally find parts for 10 to 15 bucks per axel, just spent 5 days in hosp, dont have head up my ass no more, was bad sick, before when i showed my butt. no charge for helping


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> if u havent done it yet pm me, im a retired diesel mech 40 years, have shop all tools, can probally find parts for 10 to 15 bucks per axel, just spent 5 days in hosp, dont have head up my ass no more, was bad sick, before when i showed my butt. no charge for helping


No worries! That was all just random banter and chatter. 

I won't be back until Tuesday, but if I need help, I'll give you a holler.

I'm glad (or hopeful that) your health is better and that you have found a new motor. Peace and Merry Christmas to you and yours, as well as the rest of PFF.


----------

